# bug a fursuit



## superfurydog (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm a Chinese.I want to buy a fursuit.But i don't know where i can buy it. Maybe i can buy it from other countries.If you can tell me , please reply me .Thanks a lot !


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

bug a fursuit xD


----------



## Erro (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.lionofthesun.com/


----------



## Magica (Jun 23, 2008)

Check out the sticky on the top of this forum: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19041


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks.But how much is it ? 400$ ?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2008)

here is my website http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
i make fursuits too and my prices are a little lower than most other people.
i am closed for anything that has to be done before august as i have 3 projects due before then. but if you don't need the costume that soon (like if you want it in january) we could still chat about what you would like and how much it would cost as i will be open to start new costumes again in september


----------

